# 3-Pin Lüfter auf 4 Pin Mainboardstecker betreiben



## McRoll (5. Oktober 2012)

*3-Pin Lüfter auf 4 Pin Mainboardstecker betreiben*

Mein CPU- Lüfter hat einen Schönheitsfehler- und zwar besitze ich einen Noctua NH-D14 dessen beide Lüfter 3 Pin- Anschlüsse haben, aber mein CPU- Lüftersteckplatz hat 4. Das Mainboard ist das MSI Z77A GD65, es hat 2x 4 Pin und 2x 3 Pin- Anschlüsse.

Ich betreibe den Noctua an den 4 Pin- Anschlüssen und dadurch laufen die beiden Lüfter auf Maximaldrehzahl. Ist zwar nicht sonderlich laut und wird auch toll gekühlt, ist aber unnötig, weil sich die Lüfter irgendwann auch abnutzen wenn sie ständig auf 100% betrieben werden. 

Das Mainboard hat ja 2x 3Pins, aber die sind wohl für die Gehäuselüfter reserviert- wenn ich meine CPU- Lüfter da anschließe wird das nix bringen weil die keine Temperaturregelung unterstützen nehme ich an.

Gibts da irgendeinen Adapter für meine Lüfter, damit die sich temperaturregeln lassen?


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter auf 4 Pin Mainboardstecker betreiben*

Du kannst die beiden Lüfter an die SysFAN-Anschlüsse klemmen (zwei von den 4-pin-Anschlüssen), die kann man im UEFI des Boards auf 50 bis 100% Drehzahl einstellen (in 10er-Schritten), oder auch auf Auto (müssten dan je nach Temperatur des MB's geregelt werden.
50% Drehzahl reichen auch oft aus


----------



## mo5qu1to (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter auf 4 Pin Mainboardstecker betreiben*

Du könntest mal nachsehen, ob man im BIOS deines Motherboards den CPU FAN von PWM auf Voltage stellen kann. (Bei meinem alten MB hieß die Funktion CPU Smart Fan Control)


----------



## McRoll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter auf 4 Pin Mainboardstecker betreiben*

Also ich habe nur die Optionen, Sysfan 1 und 2 auf 50% bis 100% laufen zu lassen, dort wo meine Gehäuselüfter angeschlossen sind. Bei CPU- Lüfter gibts eine Smart Fan Target-Option wo ich die Temperatur zwischen 40 bis 70° einstellen kann, wobei ich wahrscheinlich diese Option nicht nutzen kann, da mein Lüfter nur 3 Pins hat? Die Option PWM zu Voltage hab ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## Abductee (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter auf 4 Pin Mainboardstecker betreiben*



McRoll schrieb:


> Bei CPU- Lüfter gibts eine Smart Fan Target-Option wo ich die Temperatur zwischen 40 bis 70° einstellen kann, wobei im Handbuch nicht erklärt wird, was diese Option bewirkt.



Das ist die Zieltemperatur auf die er Hinregeln soll.
Stellst du hier 70°C ein, wird er den CPU-Lüfter erst hochdrehen lassen wenn du auch in die Nähe davon kommst.
Bzw. wird er versuchen das die Temperatur den eingestellten Wert nicht überschreitet.
Ich würd 50°C einstellen.
Falls es zu laut wird, kannst du auch 60°C versuchen.


----------



## McRoll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter auf 4 Pin Mainboardstecker betreiben*

Aber funktioniert das mit einem 3 Pin Lüfter oder brauch ich dafür einen 4´er?


----------



## ct5010 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter auf 4 Pin Mainboardstecker betreiben*

Wenn du die Steuerungsart auf Voltage umstellen kannst, geht das auch für 3-pin Lüfter. Schau mal im Mainboardhandbuch


----------



## McRoll (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter auf 4 Pin Mainboardstecker betreiben*

Hab jetzt das BIOS durchforstet, aber nichts gefunden. PWM zu Voltage ist also nicht drin. Ich nehme an, es gibt keine weiteren Optionen mehr?


----------



## Tonitsch (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter auf 4 Pin Mainboardstecker betreiben*

Hi, ich hab das gleiche Mainboard wie du. Mich hat das auch gestört, dass das Mainboard die Lüfter Sys1 und  Sys2 nicht unter 50% regeln kann. Ich hab am CPU Pin zwar ein 4-Pin Lüfter gehabt, aber er war mir auch zu schnell. Jetzt hab ich alle Lüfter auf 5V als Zwischenlösung, da die Kühlung potent genug ist. 
Ich werde jetzt aber auch eine separate Lüftersteuerung ausweichen und den CPU Lüfter und die anderen darüber betreiben.
Meiner Meinung nach wäre ein Bios Update sehr nett, in dem man die Lüfter intelligenter betreiben kann - und zwar alle.


----------

